# Rhexenor (1)



## Orestes

Discussion thread for Rhexenor (1). If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Roger Harrison

*Rhexenor Ships Bell*

Any Members based on the Wirral, there is a Ships Bell from Rhexenor built 1945 up for auction this coming Tuesday November 16th. 2010 at Kingsley Auctions on Market Street, Hoylake (they've moved to new premises further down Market Street towards Meols, near the Blue Anchor) 

go to http://kingsleyauctions.blogspot.com

(Item 410 GBP 75/80) also a ships wheel there in the auction

If you go, give Ian the Auctioneer my regards

Roger Harrison
Perth, Australia


----------



## bobw

Interesting. I was at the Hobart Maritime Museum on Thursday last and they have a large ships bell on display from the Rhexenor built in 1945 with a number of photographs of the ship as well. The bell is clearly engraved RHEXENOR.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

After leaving Blue Funnel, Graham (Allen) worked as a pilot in Aden which is where I first met and knew him during 1955/56. At that time I had no idea whatsoever of his wartime adventures for the simple reason, he never made mention of them! 
I can never forget, 40 years later, after coming across the photographs of his time in the U.boat, 'phoning him to ask if he knew he had been photographed landing in Brest, and his initial disbelief, dispelled when I said "But Graham, your name is in the caption to the photographs". 
He was speechless for almost a minute whilst his mind absorbed this totally unexpected ending to his dramatic experiences all those years ago in 1943.

There can be no question of the whereabouts of all of that Rhexenor's bells-they lie at the bottom of the Atlantic Ocean halfway between Takoradi and St. John, New Brunswick.
Graham and his wife are living on the Wirral.


----------

